# Snow Blade for Tahoe



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I follow your thinking, but stick with the snowblower for now. A 200' driveway in an hour or so is pretty good, in my opinion, and the nice thing with a blower is that when you're done you're actually done. I have a blower like that, and will use it this weekend to tidy up some of the piles, but primarily use my tractor for snow. Yup, it's nice. 30-some horse diesel, 4x4, and I still got it stuck twice last weekend. Problem is that you can't just pull it out into a field or whatever, so I use the front loader to pile it, which means using a back blade to drag it, akin to what you are thinking. And that's just not the best way to move snow. Again, once you get it to where you want it you need to do something with it, and meanwhile it's piling up in front of the blade, ultimately under the rear tires, and that's how you can get hung up. In the case of the tractor, I have the loader, a locking rear differential, and a dozen gears to choose from, so stuck is only a momentary thing. Hang your Tahoe up like that and not only is it stuck, but what are you going to do to the drivetrain? What you might look at is a cab for your blower. I do not have one, again because I primarily use the tractor, but I know a few guys who do and they're slick.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Here's 160,000 possibilities,....


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

DexterII said:


> I follow your thinking, but stick with the snowblower for now. A 200' driveway in an hour or so is pretty good, in my opinion, and the nice thing with a blower is that when you're done you're actually done. I have a blower like that, and will use it this weekend to tidy up some of the piles, but primarily use my tractor for snow. Yup, it's nice. 30-some horse diesel, 4x4, and I still got it stuck twice last weekend. Problem is that you can't just pull it out into a field or whatever, so I use the front loader to pile it, which means using a back blade to drag it, akin to what you are thinking. And that's just not the best way to move snow. Again, once you get it to where you want it you need to do something with it, and meanwhile it's piling up in front of the blade, ultimately under the rear tires, and that's how you can get hung up. In the case of the tractor, I have the loader, a locking rear differential, and a dozen gears to choose from, so stuck is only a momentary thing. Hang your Tahoe up like that and not only is it stuck, but what are you going to do to the drivetrain? What you might look at is a cab for your blower. I do not have one, again because I primarily use the tractor, but I know a few guys who do and they're slick.


That's good to know. We have a couple of acres and it's super flat and open, so blowing snow is a pain depending on where I need to to go. Someday a tractor might be in the works, so I'll make sure a blade will be a part of that. Just looking for a little less work. My driveway is 200 ft, but theres another 80' or so from a circle/turnaround in front of our barn. Drifts in weird spots...sometimes the snow just blows right on through. We had over a foot this last weekend and there spots on my driveway that only had 3" or so.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would stick with a good snowblowers well. If you've ever seen a truck that is had a bleed attach it for me like the time they get beat up pretty good. The lack of adjustability out of the hitch mounted blade seems like it would be more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't think a blade on the back of a truck would work very well. We/I plow a fair amount of snow and saturday/sunday we had 7 inches, tuesday we had another 6-7. Our 1999 1500 chevy with a Boss plow did just fine. The problem I see (or dont) Is how are you ever going to see the blade? It maybe visible out of the rear view mirrors but just barely when it's nice and sunny out now add in wind and blowing snow forget about it. 

A front push is a dream though, but you can still get in trouble mostly when stacking at the end of a push and you get high centered. Drop the blade and wiggle it left and right and you can push your self out, most of the time. No different then if you high center a skid loader, drop the bucket and push your self out. 

A new blade last year cost around 6K for a decent one. We sold our old 70's chevy with an old western plow for $1800. Thats what I would look for for part time use. Or since your on a acreage a tractor or skid steer. 

Unless you have a 4 wheeler, we have one with a plow and it works good for the sidewalks, a buddy has one for his acreage and it works good for his drive, probably around a couple hundred feet. But don't expect them to push more then 6 or so inches at a time. I've seen some that are all manual (no wench) for around 300-400. Might be a good option if you already have a 4 wheeler, We bought ours used, a few years ago 2006 660 yamaha grizzly for under 5K. Not a great investment unless you have a use for it.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

They have them for John Deere lawn mowers. My wife's uncle has one, works pretty good. 

I don't think I'd put a plow on a rig you want to keep in good condition. Plowing is very hard on equipment, and Chevy 1/2 tons aren't known for bullet proof front suspensions.


----------

